# Killa got her eye patches!!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They finally came!!! She is doing really well with them on too. She tries to rub, but I think she is doing it to scratch because she does if it is on or not. I was just trying them on her for now. when she gets the stitches out I will probably keep it on her then. Her skin is definitely starting to sink into the socket a bit. I am hoping they will fit a bit better as she grows and they said it would mold to the shape of her face the more she wears it. She looks so cute with or without them . 

She really liked this one















She didn't like this one as much. I think because it is slightly bigger so more of the skull showed. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

In spite of her problems she is still the most glamorous and beautiful poodle! I love the sequined one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree she is beautiful regardless! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You and she are both so wonderful! Killa wears that purple eye patch beautifully. You two keep shining on!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

She is so precious. I come on PF everyday just to check on her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Killa has firmly placed herself in all the hearts of everyone here with her spunkiness, and the cute eye patches personify her perfectly!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwe, Killa looks so cute with her purple eyepatch! She is so adorable! So glad she is doing awesome! Lots of poodle hugs and kisses from this site for speedy healing!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She has such a smiley face, she will always look lovely with or without a patch.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw, bless her little poodly socks - she is such a star! Yep, the purple one seems to fit better, but have to agree that she looks lovely with or without. She has got a real safe spot in our hearts, that is for sure!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry guys I totally forgot about this thread .
Thank you for all the nice comments. I like the purple one the most too. I can't wait until she gets her stitches out so she can start wearing it around. Unfortunately the vet wanted the stitches in for 3 weeks instated if 2 weeks so hopefully on Tuesday she will get them out. They are driving her crazy! She already got three of them out and that is with the cone of shame on 24/7. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Naughty girl chewing those stitches out!  I'm glad the day comes soon that they're gone for good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww she is so precious! I like the purple eye patch the best too. She is sooo pretty!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is just adorable with or without her patch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

